# Gold Cruiser



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2012)

Before 





Cleaned up 




Repainted 




another pic but kinda blurry at one spot


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 2, 2012)

The bike looks good. Is yours a Monark? I can't make out the headbadge. I have a boys Monark and there is a faded out decal on the top tube that says gold cruiser. It's not a high dollar bike but it does have a manual Bendix two speed on it so I was just going to give it a fresh coat of paint and ride it. 
What does your badge say?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2012)

the badge says coast king, this bike was purchased from me and she wanted it repainted.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2012)

The bike was built by Chain Bike Corp/Ross. They made most coast to coast bikes into the mid 60s when Huffy took over. This one has the earlier chainring, so I'd guess <63 or so.


----------

